# AMH levels



## kiyyaaa (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, I am all new to the fertility sector, and trying to conceive a baby ... didn't  know it would be so hard so i went to the gynae and they started to do all the tests and then started me on the  ovulation induction ... so wen the time came i went for my scans and the scanning gynae, said she couldn't find any follicles that were big enough..  then she requested me to come back over the next week for some more scans and still the same outcome, she then also recommended me to stop the scans as she checked my other hormone levels and then suggested i may be premenapausal, i was soo devastated to her those words even come out as i am only 25 and i had didnt even think it may be that so she asked me to go for a private amh test. the test results have come back and it is 4.7 pmol/L does anyone know what these test results mean? plz help thanks


----------



## kiyyaaa (Sep 20, 2010)

forgot to mention i have been trying the ovulation tests and not had much luck with them either


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

Hi 

Im sorry to hear you feel so upset as you are very young and this must be hard to accept
My AMH is same as yours BUT im 39 so its kinda expected.
What this means is you have low fertility and may not respond as well to drugs if you have IVF having said that it really depends on you AFC - Antra follicle count and this tells you exactly how many follicles you have in each ovary. this varies from month to month but it will give you an idea.
AMH is quite new and its just 1 fertility test. Ask you clinic if they can tell you your AFC - its done with the same scanning machine. Sorry its probably not what you wanted to hear

Your doctor could try clomid to boost your ovaries and this can help grow more follicles?
You mention that your follicles are small maybe this is is why the ov kits arent working for you BUT having said that i know i ovualte and i rarely get a surge on those sticks


My sister had the same thing as you so i can understand how you must feel and she was the same age.
Make a list of questions for your doctor and this may help you understand whats happening

good luck x


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Hi Kiyyaaa,
This is a list that someone else posted on here a while back - i don't know the origins of it - but I'm trusting that it's from a reliable source:

Ovarian Fertility Potential                pmol/L                ng/mL

Optimal Fertility                            28.6 - 48.5        4.0 - 6.8
Satisfactory Fertility                    15.7 - 28.6          2.2 - 4.0
Low Fertility                                2.2 - 15.7          0.3 - 2.2
Very Low / undetectable            0.0 - 2.2              0.0 - 0.3
High Level                                    > 48.5            >6.8      

Hope that helps. I have AMH 3.5. I asked if i was premenopausal and told no - think you have to be under 2.2 for that. It's all so confusing isn't it.


----------

